# Vaccinations for 2 rabbits



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm getting 2 rabbits soon if the homecheck tomorrow goes well. They are already vaccinated for myxi (I think they were vaccinated last month) but they aren't vaccinated for VHD. I know each vets are different but how much do vaccinations normally cost? I think for the pair of rabbits they'll altogether need 4 myxi vaccinations (1 every 6 months) and 2 VHD vaccinations a year, is that right?


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Yep myxi jab is twice a year and vhd is once a year.

My vet charges £30 for a myxi and £20 for a vhd. Although I think that's the high price end for vaccs. Costs will vary depending on where you live I guess.
I know some people only pay £10 - £15 for each jab.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

My vets charge £17 for jabs so for both rabbits is £32.

Myxi is twice a year and VHD once a year so thats £96 a year in jabs...worth every penny though as myxi and VHD are horrible diseases.

Hope your home visit goes well :thumbup:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Got my rabbits vaccinated for myxi yesterday and it cost £30 each.  So for my vet, with 4 myxi vaccs and 2 VHD vaccs, it would cost £160 each year.  (our vet is very expensive).


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think I pay £36 for a course (both the mixi and the VHD) 

and £20 or £22 for just the mixi 6 months later.

This includes a check up each 6 months. some vets dont bother much and some are really good with check ups and weigh them check ears teeth and nails etc. I normally get their nails done at this time too for free


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you  I had the homecheck yesterday and got my rabbits today:









I'm going to try ringing the vets tomorrow and register them and arrange getting their VHD vaccinations, they don't need their myxi jabs until July


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Awww congrats!  Has the little brown one got a scrap on her nose? xx


----------

